
Hacking the Cell’s Vending Machine Logic - jonbaer
http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/hacking-the-cell-s-vending-machine-logic/81252990/
======
Guyag
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12153672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12153672)

